# Liberty 331 suction hose



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

After suggestions from here years ago I've been using a 331 on water heaters, among other uses. Question is what have you been using for a suction hose? I've tried multiple styles and they all collapse when the going gets tuff. Even the supposed reinforced braided style hose. It makes me crazy. What do you got?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Maybe try flexible pvc? We used that with a ditch witch to suck gravel from a line, it didn't collapse.


----------

